# Disposable coffee cups, carryout containers filled with cancer-causing agents



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Disposable coffee cups, carryout containers filled with cancer-causing agents by Ethan A. Huff, staff writer (NaturalNews) Millions of people eat and drink from plastic and styrofoam cups and containers every single day, and the US government now admits that many of these consumer products contain known cancer-causing agents. The formaldehyde preservatives found in many disposable [...]

*Read More...*


----------

